

Ask news.YC: developers how do you get beta testers? - dasickis

Once you get a product out how do you get beta testers? &#60;p&#62;I wanted to know because I'm thinking about starting up a company that allows developers to submit a program/webapp in beta. After submitting the application, the community submits feedback.&#60;p&#62;I wanted to know what kinds of feedback would be important or insightful for developers. Additionally, is there an appeal for this sort of application or do beta tests generally happen in private groups? I started thinking about this after I created an app and had only my friends who had limited time between classes to test it out. And then the research students have to pay people to test out their products.
======
cperciva
I put "if you want to beta test, send me an email" onto my website and blog,
and people started volunteering.

If you've publicly described what you're building and you _don't_ have beta-
testers beating a path to your door, you're probably not building something
which people want.

------
ALee
So, the cheap is fairly easy. Just get a group of friends together (hopefully
not all hackers). Usually, your IM, Facebook, etc. is a good place to find a
friend to play with your stuff. Or if you can get them to sit down with you,
offer them free beer and have them play with your app. Just getting one person
who is unfamiliar with the product to (1) look at the site, say back to you
what it means (2) speak aloud what they're doing and what they're feeling and
(3) tell you when they'll leave the site is really useful.

There are testing companies that cost way too much, but provide you some
fantastic media feedback. For any startup, they either cannot afford it or
they have friends readily available.

As to your biz idea, if you can't get people to beta test your own product,
how are you gonna start a company based on that?

------
dasickis
Well I haven't created a community yet, but I've been working with some
friends and we're starting to create this startup. Our plan is to first get
our university involved and start marketing from there. I just want to know
what kind of metrics are you looking for with the feedback and what would you
be willing to pay for this type of service? I believe we can create the
community with the right amount of effort. Once that's created what value
would you like to see from this startup?

